# Bat Cave HELP!!!!



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The paper-based method described here seems to be the easiest way to make a quick 'n dirty cave scene.


----------



## mrmagoo82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well this seems like the only logical way and economical


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

mrmagoo82 said:


> Im trying to construct a cave inside the house only if its one corner of the room, what would be the best way to accomplish this the easiest way


First, you'll need to be orphaned through a violent, criminal act.

Second, you'll need to inherit a vast fortune.

Third, you'll need to become a vigilante who wears a bat-costume.


----------



## mrmagoo82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Will this work?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

mrmagoo82 said:


> View attachment 175108
> Will this work?


Yes, I think that might work.


----------



## mrmagoo82 (Sep 14, 2010)

now all i need is a vast amount of wealth because it was spent on the costume lol


----------



## ashtonia (Sep 19, 2013)

mrmagoo82 said:


> now all i need is a vast amount of wealth because it was spent on the costume lol


Your costume is amazing! Where did you get it?

I'm going as Poison Ivy this year!

As for the bat cave I would say use egg cartons and paper mache!


----------



## mrmagoo82 (Sep 14, 2010)

The costume was custom made by some effects studio in California, it was through and individual party


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

thought the question was about a nose. lol


----------



## REL (Oct 14, 2006)

I've made indoor caves using painters floor cloth made from paper. You can find it with the canvas floor cloth at the box hardware stores; it is brown and comes folded in a package (not the roll). I duct taped two large-sized paper cloths together then aged it with spray paint and crinkled the life out of it to make a cave-ish texture. I hung the paper using binder clips attached to fishing line which I stapled to the ceiling using heavy duty staples (These leave no visible holes if you have a popcorned ceiling.) Hang the clipped paper at various heights and be creative on concealing the clips and line with the opening. I put grocery paper 'rocks' at the bottom to conceal the edges. 

This cave fits 8 kids and an adult standing comfortably, cost less than $20, and cleaned up in two minutes. Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Holy Batman! you look hot! Making you blush under that mask?!  That is definitely NOT the Mr Magoo I remember as a kid!!

Back to your question, I found this guy's YouTube Video a while back about making rocks and it illustrates what I believe I'm reading as techniques in some of the above posts. The video helps explain how to attach the wall of rock and how to add more rocks and texturize them. I'm posting a mobile app link to this (on an iPad right now) so if it doesn't work on all devices, go to YouTube and search for "Fake Rock Face Tips" by PhilipStephens007 (uploaded 2/20/12), 6:11 run time. Pretty cool and quite a bit of realism.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=6Hd8MbXbzzs


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

[I did a vintage Bat Man theme kid's party a few years ago and created the Bat Cave in my family room. I bought resin paper at Home Depot (the kind used to put on the floor and protect them when doing construction, painting, etc). I cut sheets a little longer than the distance from the ceiling to the floor. I crumpled it up and hung sheets on the wall. Here is a picture. I am sure you can make it look darker/more scarier by painting or embellishing the paper. But this worked for our party.]


----------

